# Capuano to unions: You have 'get a little bloody when necessary'



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

BOSTON (FOX 25 / MyFoxBoston.com) - Throngs of union supporters shut down Beacon Street in front of the Massachusetts Statehouse on Tuesday to show solidarity with public employees in Wisconsin.

The protest grew tense at times as both sides shouted at each other.

U.S. Rep. Michael Capuano rallied the crowd, calling the battle to save collective bargaining rights "a fight for the middle class."

Capuano to unions: You have 'get a little bloody when necessary'


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't sing it Capuano.

Bring It.


----------

